

Are video editors about to be automated? - thenomad
http://www.provideocoalition.com/are-we-looking-at-the-evolution-or-extinction-of-editing-and-post-production

======
df-official
At a very low level, maybe.

Video editing is very much an art. Even moreso than a science. Computers
aren't so good at understanding human emotions yet. I'd say your job is safe
for a long time.

~~~
thenomad
I agree - like a lot of these things, the top end is going to be safe for a
long time.

But the points that the article made about corporate videos were very
interesting. 99% of all video editors aren't Eddie Hamilton (Mission
Impossible's editor) or equivalent. If the low-end editing jobs start getting
automated, it's going to put the squeeze on the industry pretty hard.

